# Holiday Shopping for Budgies



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey there, frivolous money-spenders. As you all know, Christmas, Festivus, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, etc., etc., are coming up, and that means it's time to spend some cold hard cash on our budgies. Anyways, I thought I'd help you with your holiday shopping this year by sharing some of my favourite online parrot stores with you guys. This list is more for the newbie parronts out there, so apologies to my fellow budgie veterans.

My Safe Bird Store | Discounted Bird Products | BIRD FREE ENVIRONMENT| Free Shipping Available
http://birdontherocks.com/
Oliver's Garden Bird Toys ? Nova Scotia Canada
I Got A Woody Bird Toys LLC - Home
http://www.exoticwooddreams.com/
http://www.naturalbirdco.co.uk/
http://naturesbirdperchantoys.com/Home_Page.php
Avian Stainless Bird Toys
Welcome to Beak Boxes - From Boutique to Beak once a month.
https://sproutpeople.org/
Listening Earth - Budgerigar sounds of wild budgies, Australia, mp3 download, CD

There's another website that I'll add, but I won't be doing so until I order my kids' Christmas presents from them. Some of the items I'm getting them are of limited supply, and I refuse to surrender those goodies to your budgies! So, there's a certain site with "Things" in the name that I won't be listing quite yet. Anyways, if you guys have any other online stores to share, that'd be great .

Feel free to drop me a PM to hire me as your personal budgie shopper . I'd love to help you come up with a wish list for your budgies .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I still do most of my shopping without resorting to online stores, but surely these links will be very helpful to members here. 

I just had to laugh at your Festivus reference "A Festivus for the rest of us!"  My brother and I have our own way of celebrating it on December 23rd.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey, you've got to stay inclusive with the holiday thing, eh aluz . I don't know what Portugal is like in terms of parrot supplies, but there's hardly anything at the dozen or so places I've gone to in Ontario. All there seems to be is basically JW Pet products and other generic brands. Anyways, I do a lot of my shopping online. Or in the US.

The Beak Boxes site should definitely be checked out by North American members.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

I just ordered the 2015 Hess truck for Tiki.... (ok...I fibbed, it's for my youngest grandson.)


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Holiday*

Just ordered CD's for our FIDS for Christmas. Thanks for the suggestions.
Jo Ann


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Teddscau said:


> Hey, you've got to stay inclusive with the holiday thing, eh aluz . I don't know what Portugal is like in terms of parrot supplies, but there's hardly anything at the dozen or so places I've gone to in Ontario. All there seems to be is basically JW Pet products and other generic brands. Anyways, I do a lot of my shopping online. Or in the US.


When shopping for my pets I always travel to Lisbon (capital city), because the pet stores there have a wider array of toys/accessories at more affordable prices. 
Most of my birds aren't that demanding when it comes to toys, so I usually replace the old toys for new ones on their hatchdays/Christmas (mainly wooden chew toys) or the standard more long lasting bird toys found in most places like swings, toy bells, ladders, etc. Besides the toys or some other accessory in need of replacement (food/water container, perches), the flock also gets special treat sticks to feast on for Christmas.

For my very playful and extremely toy oriented lovebird Khaleesi, I have to be more creative to meet his needs and many times adjust children toys or parts of board games to keep my boy happy and satisfied. Even despite the many fancy toys he has, his favourite toys to play with are still the bottle caps and plastic coins.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Norm, you monster! I bet Tiki thought the truck was for him! 

What CDs did you get for the kids, Jo Ann? I'm getting Budgerigar Country and Spirit of the Outback for my kiddies. Actually, my dad's getting them for me as incentives to finish my university course. And no problem . I'm here to help you spend money .

I have no clue what Lisbon is like, but I can just picture my dad trying to navigate around downtown Toronto to go to pet shops . It was painful enough trying to get to the Humane Society for my new trio. I guess if I do go shopping in Toronto, I'll have to make a point of going to Hogtown Vegan. I've always wanted to go :3.

The thing with my kids is that I only have around a dozen toys for them, which isn't very fun. Heck, some of them should just be thrown out. Everybody thinks that 12 is plenty of toys, but I'd have to disagree.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The Natural Bird Company that has some amazing perches is going to cost me a fortune!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Those are some pretty awesome perches, eh ? Man, if only shipping, handling, customs, tariffs, and other money-grabs weren't in my way .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Teddscau said:


> Those are some pretty awesome perches, eh ? Man, if only shipping, handling, customs, tariffs, and other money-grabs weren't in my way .


It's nice to have some UK sites to go too. I'll be treating my birds to something soonish.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Robyn,

I have 
Happy Budgies
Budgerigar Country 
Spirit of the Outback 
and
The Spirit of Uluru

They are great CDs -- you'll love them. *


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh. Got the full budgie collection, eh ? I'm looking forward to getting my kids their CDs. So, I'm guessing your budgies love them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Teddscau said:



Ooh. Got the full budgie collection, eh ? I'm looking forward to getting my kids their CDs. So, I'm guessing your budgies love them?

Click to expand...

Yeah, I bought them all at one time. :laughing1: The birdies all love them. *


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Robyn,
> 
> I have
> Happy Budgies
> ...


I just looked these up on youtube and there are full albums for some of them!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like I hear lots of happy budgies in the near future  I'm looking forward to getting Princess Mallorn some goodies, too! 

Thanks for the links, Robyn, I'm sure we all need more places to spend money on the birds :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Holiday*

Like Deb, I got the 4 Budgie CD's. I have been using Youtube . but this is going to be fun. We have a CD player set up so Budgies in flights can hear CD's as well. They loved the samples I played. You can actually hear the flock tune into the sounds from the computer. At any given time, a happy flock keeps up a gentle chatter and song that sets the tempo for the day. Our birds seldom shriek . So when We hear a noisy staccato we always check on them to be sure it is all OK. Enjoy! Jo Ann


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, so I ordered their presents today, so I guess I can share my secret website: https://www.thingsforwings.ca/

I ordered:
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Sunflower-on-the-fence_p_43-1262.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Strawberries-on-the-Fence_p_264-1587.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Fenced-in-Carrots_p_43-1536.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Two-Spoons-Squared_p_348-2887.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Forage-Groove-to-the-Jig_p_348-2893.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Chunky-Bark-Hard-Elm-Platforms_p_332-2719.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Medium-Puzzler-Foraging-Block_p_10-1771.html
https://www.thingsforwings.ca/Pet-Focus-Cleanser-and-Disinfectant-32-oz_p_0-1759.html

My kids have never had any Avian Stainless toys before, so I'm eager to have them play with them :3. I'm also looking forward to trying out the cleaner and the Fantastic Foraging Block. I hope my dad's still going to get the CDs after I've already spent $150 on my kids for Christmas .

I'm glad you guys like the links I posted .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Those bits you ordered look great.  You have some very lucky birds!
Mine will probably have to make do with just some normal treats this Christmas and I'll get real presents afterwards. 
My insurance for my dog just ended, so I have the excess to pay for just before Christmas. As the birds are frequently spoilt, I'm sure they won't mind. 

Plus it gives me longer to try and decide what exactly I'll be getting for them. There's some many cool things.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Yay! Puppy (what I call my dad) downloaded the two albums for the cuties, and the kids seem to like them . He put the albums on Mom's ancient iPod, and I hooked it up to our Bluetooth speakers, so the budgies get to enjoy surround sound .

How many little ones do you have, Therm? Your profile says two, but there's six in your signature. What sort of "normal treats" will you be giving your kids? Baked goods? If so, that would be impressive. I cook delicious vegan and vegetarian foods for the dogs and budgies, but the budgies don't really seem to appreciate it. Guess I just have to be patient and keep offering them cooked foods. The dogs love the food I make, so I make sure to only include dog-safe ingredients in the bird treats in case the budgies won't eat them.

Shopping for your budgies is fun, eh ? Oh, as a cheap stocking stuffer, you could go to a health food store and get some lavender for them. The lavender is basically just the dried flowers of the lavender and is sold as a herb. My guys all love eating it as it relieves anxiety and stress, and helps them feel calm and relaxed. I have a dish of mixed herbs in both cages so they can self-medicate.

Oh, it turns out I got a good deal with my order. She's out of the unconcentrated cleaner, so she's giving me the concentrate instead, no extra charge .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I actually got a voucher for some money off with a pet store I use to get my dogs food, so I was looking at the bird treats and they had a lot of web exclusive bits and I ended up getting them a few things. I'l have to save something for Christmas










And yes, I have 6 budgies as of this past Sunday.  
I haven't ever baked treats for the birds. I did bake some biscuits for my dog a few times, but she mostly snacks on healthy veggies herself now so I get her and the budgies veggies and we're all good.


----------

